# Tennis in Alex



## hotcoco (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello...Can anyone recommend a good tennis club in Alex ? also any good coaches that speak english. Interested in improving my game while there and also playing some fun matches if anyone is interested.
That said...any suggestions where I can watch the US Open (if it ever stops raining there)

Appreciate any assistance.


----------



## aklhoney (Oct 11, 2011)

hotcoco said:


> Hello...Can anyone recommend a good tennis club in Alex ? also any good coaches that speak english. Interested in improving my game while there and also playing some fun matches if anyone is interested.
> That said...any suggestions where I can watch the US Open (if it ever stops raining there)
> 
> Appreciate any assistance.


HI

I believe that you can play tennis at Greenlands Club in Montazah Park and also at Sporting. Not sure on prices or coaches but perhaps call into to both and see what you can find out.


----------



## hotcoco (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I've been playing the past few weeks at Greenlands and it's great! Gotta love working with a trainer for 30 LE. Do you know where we can watch rugby in Alex...figure you might know given the big game with the All Blacks.

cheers


----------



## aklhoney (Oct 11, 2011)

hotcoco said:


> Thanks for the information. I've been playing the past few weeks at Greenlands and it's great! Gotta love working with a trainer for 30 LE. Do you know where we can watch rugby in Alex...figure you might know given the big game with the All Blacks.
> 
> cheers


Yes you are right I have definitely been watching the rugby - purchased OSN subscription specially for the World Cup. 

I am not sure on this one but suspect possibly the Portuguese Club may be showing the games. I cannot think of anywhere else in Alex that would have members who would be interested.

I have either been watching at home or at the ACE club in Cairo.

Go the AB's.


----------



## NotExpat (Mar 31, 2012)

hotcoco said:


> Hello...Can anyone recommend a good tennis club in Alex ? also any good coaches that speak english. Interested in improving my game while there and also playing some fun matches if anyone is interested.
> That said...any suggestions where I can watch the US Open (if it ever stops raining there)
> 
> Appreciate any assistance.


Hello there. I am not an expat but I am an Alexandrian female who plays tennis at an intermediate level (more on the beginner/amateur side).I play at sporting club if you are interested we can play a single/doubles match.also I am not sure on entrance to sporting club for expats,for non-members of Egyptian nationalities you have to have a member with you and pay an entrance fee plus tennis court rental (total maximum is 50 Egyptian pounds I think) not sure about expat entrance fees though.as for coaches I have numbers of two and I can get you more numbers they take 30 L.E maximum for 45 minutes training, not sure about their English language proficiency but if you want I can look around for you.


----------



## NotExpat (Mar 31, 2012)

hotcoco said:


> Thanks for the information. I've been playing the past few weeks at Greenlands and it's great! Gotta love working with a trainer for 30 LE. Do you know where we can watch rugby in Alex...figure you might know given the big game with the All Blacks.
> 
> cheers


As for rugby there is a growing number of Egyptian teams playing rugby about 11, 5 of which are in Alexandria join Facebook's "Rugby Egypt official page" if you want to join a team I recommend Alexandria team also they sometimes go together to watch important rugby matches.I watched the recent six nations through cable which is illegal but very common in Egypt nowadays through aljazeera sports 3 or 5 I don't recall. the Egyptian teams have a league and they play every two weeks if you are interested in going and watching.


----------

